# The best deep water fishfinder is.....????



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

That is the question. We are about to change out a Northern "something" piece of crap fishfinder to a new unit. It has never worked consistently. We want the new unit to be able to spot fish out to 2500'. I have just added an Airmar 1000 watt transducer to my Furuno on the Negus 26. I have yet to put it in the water but this weekend is looking good so far...



We have another boat that we also want to fish deep on. So far Raymarine has been suggested and of course a Furuno is also a possibility. With all the new electronics it has been impossible for me to keep up with them. We need a consumer model...not a commercial model over $5K...that will handle a 1000 watt transducer. I am hoping somebody has just put a new fangled unit on their boat that can give us some ideas. We also want to be able to network the chart plotter and the fish finder together. I hate letting a salesperson.....that has never fished that deep....BassPro....West etc....tell me how good his fish finder is... Thanks for any ideas...



Ronnie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

"pm" bobby 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>X-Shark is his name on here 

he CAN AND WILL hook you up


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

forget i even responded :banghead


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

furuno fcv 1100 can buy at bethel marine.look on internet.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

dang they have a new furnuo 1150 i now have the old 1100.new 1150 cost 4000. they have lots of stuff. if you buy some thing its mail and insured. that were i buyed my fcv 1100 from.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever ya buy,don't go cheap on the transducer. Power=money though.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

On recess we use all garmin.Bundle works great with radar,xm weather,gps,sonar. But don't go cheap on the transducer. If you can afford a 2KW with module get it. We are able to hold the bottom @ 30knts in two to three foot seas down to 800 feet. So far we have only lost the bottom at the desota canyons over 2500 feet. That's what works for us. And also if I can operate it . It's got to be easy to operate. Gene


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/26/2009)*Bobby will say furono garmin and tell you not to get the new Garmin unit.I did about a month of research on this day after day before spending 5 grand on my electronics and could not be happpier.
> 
> I would hate to be called a know it all and asshole for giving my opinion
> 
> so im sure there are others that will help you out.




So you are happy with the Garmin? Which transducer?



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (5/26/2009)*"pm" bobby
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will do..I ignored your latest post saying to forget about this one..Thanks for taking the time to respond..!!



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *recess (5/26/2009)*On recess we use all garmin.Bundle works great with radar,xm weather,gps,sonar. But don't go cheap on the transducer. If you can afford a 2KW with module get it. We are able to hold the bottom @ 30knts in two to three foot seas down to 800 feet. So far we have only lost the bottom at the desota canyons over 2500 feet. That's what works for us. And also if I can operate it . It's got to be easy to operate. Gene




Thanks for the response..!! I have a Garmin radar GMR18HD and the 3005 chartplotter on the Negus. I have had the Furuno since before the Garmin package was available. It is nice to know the 2KW Garmin transducer is available. I love all their other products but kinda thought they were not in the race in fish finders yet. Is the 2KW transducer the one ya'll are using?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I have looked it over and the decision is GARMIN..!!!



When you look at their entire Garmin networking system it is the best choice for our use. The fishfinder is $499.00 list and you can get a great 1kw transducer from Airmar that should make it a heck of a bottom machine. Looking at the radar and chartplotter options that I am already using and like...it is the obvious choice. Plus it seems that Garmin is selling their equipment with the idea that the purchaser is going to put it in himself. I would rather do that and know all of the connections than have someone else do it. Thank you for your input... I did learn something.



Ronnie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

10-4 good luck and hope you found what you needed....

NOW get out there and find some fish!!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that can get marine electronics wholesale.. I used to have an electronics business... So if anyone would like send me a pm with what you want and I'll quote you a price. I am confident I can beat most any advertised price you come across. I can get Raymarine, Garmin, Lawrance, Eagle, furuno and hummingbird. 



Moderator I hope that I have not stepped on anyones toes with this thread. Just wanted to help out my fishing brethren .


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

e[/quote]Garmin leaves alot to be desired in the fishfinder and iheard this from alot of reliable sourses before i settled on furono.Furono owns the echosounding industry with commercial crab boats and up.Why do you need the fishfinder to intergrate with the system?Get a dedicated fishfinder unit and set the settings and dont touch it.mark your waypoints on ther GPS.
The Furono FCV-585 is a VERY nice system.Pair that with the 1 kw tilted element and be done with it.Since i have been running it my only problem is finding to many reliefs to fish.Can drop baits and actually see bigger fish on the screen getting pinged while eating the bait.
Do a search on The hull Truth on furono versus everything else.This site wont offer much on electronic talk.Already been there done that.Good luck

If you want a bad ass GPS get the Garmin 4010 with the G2 Chip and it will blow your mind[/quote]

Concur with Will's assessment here. I havea 4210 garminchartplotterwith 24HD radar dome integrated. Absolutely love the Garmin GPS/radar set up. Right now I am running a sitex bottom machine seperate. When I upgrade I will get a Furuno bottom machine. Check out the hull truth forum lots of discussion on the Garminbottom machine performance- Some good some bad. Hard to find a complaint on a furuno machine.

Mark W


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Incommunicado (5/27/2009)*I have looked it over and the decision is GARMIN..!!!
> ...




Now you tell me!!!!..I guess I have to rethink the whole process again. I have the setup you reccomend on my boat. I just added the 1kw tilted transducer. I will get to see it in action for the first time on Saturday. This new setup is for my sisters boat. I like Furuno and always have. I do like your recommendation to separate the fishfinder from the radar/chartplotter also. So I guess it is back to the drawing board...Thank you for your well thought out tips...



Ronnie


----------

